

Amend the constitution to prohibit the metric system - memset
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/amend-constitution-prohibit-metric-system/tstRpXf3

======
tokenadult
I think the users on Hacker News who have been here longer than I have, and
who have more average karma per comment than I have, may be in general
agreement that political discussions generally don't belong on Hacker News.
Perhaps I should follow their example and relentlessly flag any submission to
HN from the

petitions.whitehouse.gov

domain, which mostly seems to attract crap proposals anyhow. The Hacker News
FAQ

<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

distills the basic rules into a simple statement:

"Essentially there are two rules here: don't post or upvote crap links, and
don't be rude or dumb in comment threads."

------
charonn0
The Constitution is the last place this should be settled. Furthermore, the
Congress has much bigger things to fail to act upon than an amendment to
prevent something which isn't going to happen any time soon anyway.

------
stephengillie
"If everyone jumped off a bridge, would you also?"

Well, duh. Yes. What do they know that I don't? Why are they jumping? Maybe
it's a short fall here and leads to a shortcut. Maybe there's a train coming,
like in _Stand By Me_.

